# Makita 2703 Portable



## tierraverde

As far as performance and capabilities, the Makita tools I have are:
A 10" sliding miter saw
A palm sander
A 9.6 v battery drill. (The battery has to be 10 years old and still works)

All of the above would rate 5 stars if I did reviews.
My next tool acquisition will be the Makita plunge/rail circular saw for plywood sectioning.
A great company.


----------



## Abbott

Yeah, every Makita tool I have ever owned has been a top performer. It's one of the best tool brands going.

Thanks for the review and welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## BTKS

I tried to find a Makita to get a hands on tryout before purchasing a portable table saw. I like all my Makita tools and have been nothing but pleased with their performance. I wound up with the Bosch only because I couldn't find a Makita I didn't have to pay shipping on. The shipping was going to be around 100 bucks or more. I'm happy with all the Bosch tools I have but Makita is still my favorite. 
Thanks for the review but now I feel like I have buyers remorse.
One thing I always try to tell myself, with tools and firearms, you get what you pay for! Makita isn't cheap, not the most expensive, but well worth the money.
Good review, glad you waited until you've used it awhile.
Later, BTKS


----------



## Abbott

I wouldn't be to upset if I was lucky enough to own a Bosch portable TS


----------



## joey

I own a Makita 8 1/4 table saw since it came on the market in 83 or 84 in all that time I never had to have it serviced till this year when the bearing start to show some wear. Trust when I say I beat this saw on a daily doing interior trim. I build a homemade T sq type fence for it that let me cut up to 28" since the stock fence only when to 11 1/4 which was great for doing trim work but sucked for cutting stock for build ins. This saw was a work horse, and well made, mine even fell out of the tool box on the back of my truck one morning as I was going to work and all the happen to it was some damage to the base. I gave her to my son last month since I got a new Ridgit bench top saw, but I told him not to get rid of it, because I will need it back when the Ridgit dies! I am just sure the Makita will still rip roaring along.


----------



## Hermando

I also have the older Makita 2708 - 8 1/4 table saw, which was given to me by a very good friend who has been my inspiration and mentor with wood working among other DIY projects. The saw also needed to be refurbished, but as it was a gift I spent $100 bucks and it is now my main saw at home. This one also has the table saw stand and T fence, but is the original Makita accessory. In my opinion most portable table saws could be greatly improved by such a set up.

I do own a number of Makita tools, the newer LXT Lith cordless saws and drills, but I also own Bosch and Porter Cable and some Craftsman. Power tools are an investment and certainly everyone's budget dictates the best tool. I have been fortunate to have a local place here in the Denver area called Tool King (www.toolking.com) which sells a number of factory refurbished tools/table saws including Makita, Bosch, etc. and they have all performed as new with warranty. I took a chance with Craiglist, which in most cases the cost is as much as new, but if you know the quality it worth taking a chance when you find a bargain.

I keep the Makita 2703 here at my job site so I can spend time wood working on lunch, not to mention Home depot is next door and the guys are happy to have a real saw for work projects and not have to struggle with a circular saw/hand saw. As my budget allows and I redesign my small home shop my ultimate goal is to get a fullsize contractor/hybrid possibly a Jet, but the new portables are more practical.

This is a great community and I am glad I joined, so I could share some thoughts and hopefully in the near future my projects. Thanks.


----------



## missingname

I have the same saw, in a similar type of stand. I have a Woodworker 2 in it. I could come up with a few obvious improvements, but for what it is, it works great. Right now it's all I need.

I also have the LXT li-ion cordless tools, and I love them


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

How does the fence slide? I'm thinking of getting that same stand.
Thanks 
Matthew


----------



## Hermando

Mathew, At first the fence would not slide across the table surface very smooth, but to improve this I applied some paste wax to the table saw surface and along the rails. I did make a mistake by applying paste wax to the T-Clamp and rail and although it was smooth as glass, the clamp would slide off and was not very secure. So I wiped the wax off and it still rides smooth and secure. There are also two adjustment screws on the clamp to position the fence parallel to the blade/miter slots. Also see the new photo. Which I removed the folding legs and bade a base for the saw and fence rail system. The casters are reused industrial, and although it rolls very easily the base and saw still slides across a slick floor. I am not sure how to stabilize without spending a fortune on some lift system. The home made version I had on the first base worked well but a bit primitive. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Hermando




----------



## kredfish00

I have a Makita 2708 and am trying to refurbish it after the rear bearing went out on me. Can anyone share how to pull the rear bearing? While I am at it I am planning to replace all the bearings just in case. The rear one is the only one that failed though. I have read some post that said to remove the sealed covers ont he bearing so that you can service them regularly but I do not know if that outweighs keeping sawdust out of the bearings which I assume is why they are sealed. As I said the only one I had problems with is the rear one 6200 which is the only one that is not sealed on one side. I would appreciate any help any of you could offer!


----------



## Markad007

Can you use a dato blade on this saw?


----------

